# Are Your Kids Getting The H1N1 Vaccine?



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Our schools are offering the Swine Flu vaccine to the kids...well, none are sure if they will have enough available. Everyone I have asked around here has said they are too unsure of it and the long term effects and are NOT vaccinating their children. I called 5 doctors, and all are recommending it.

I'm now in a panic mode and don't know what's best. My kids get the flu shot EVERY year and I couldn't let them be without it, but this one IS new and I don't want the kids to be guinea pigs of something I'll regret doing. The cases close to us have been mild enough that no one has been hospitalized or out of school more than 5 days. My neice and brother had it and he actually was sicker than she was, but made it thru fine.

My youngest is only 8 and would have to get it twice, a month apart, and he needs to be basically strapped down in a jacket about to take a ride in the paddy wagon when they give him ANY needle. I'm a nervous wreck about this and need the input of some of the wisest people I know..............YOU! SOOOOO...Do you feel the shot is safe and are you letting your kids get it?

Thanks everyone...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My duaghter got the regular flu shot a few weeks ago. And should get the H1N1 shot on the 18th. A little late if you ask me becuase the flu is going around this area big time. She is out this week but is fine now.

John


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I got the flu a couple of times when I was growing up and survived it just fine, along with the rest of my peers. I love it that we now give our kids all these shots today, fill our beef and poultry with steroids, eat waaaay too much sugar and then wonder why obesity and cancer rates continue to rise! I have never given my kids (now 22 and 23 yrs) flu shots and they only came down with the flu once each in their teen years. Not too bad, off school for 2-3 days then back like new again.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

My Daughter had the seasonal flu, nasal mist, Oct 2nd. She wont be needing the H1N1 flu shot because along with about 1/3 of her schoolmates, she already had the H1N1 flu. In fact a lot of kids have already contracted H1N1 in our area; we know this because they were tested by their doctors as to which strain they had and it came back as H1N1. My daughter's best friend and playmate was diagnosed with H1N1.
The Government, more precisely, the Department of Health and Human Services, screwed this one up bad, by the time they'll have enough vaccines available, the threat will have passed or peaked; those who got it are now immune and those who didn't were just lucky. I started to be symtomatic a few days after my daughter presented, and my doctor prescribed me Tamaflu which kicked the crap out of the H1N1 flu virus. I barely presented after taking the Meds. you might consult your physician about a pre-emptive prescription of Tamaflu especially if you're in a high risk group like I am: I have Chronic Bronichitas. Our problem now, is getting seasonal Flu shots: everyone in our area has run dry, even for us high risk for secondary infection souls.

<BTW> Michelle's has had a lot worse seasonal flu's, symptom and duration wise than the H1N1 Flu.
Eric


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

It isn't even available here yet for the kids. Our oldest (6 yrs old) was able to get the seasonal flu mist vaccine. They didn't have the seasonal shots available for the kids under 2 so our youngest hasn't even had the seasonal this year (1 yr old). Our entire household always gets the flu vaccine and we have never had side effects from it.

Our oldest got H1N1 and was out of school for 4 days, sick for a total of 6 days. No one else in the house got it. I don't know if this means that we are immune to it since we were all exposed but didn't contract it. I am 9 months pregnant and they called me today to let me know that my OB has the H1N1 available for me if I want it. But again I don't know if I really need it since I will deliver soon and have already been exposed.

Sorry, I am not much help am I?

Micah


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

collinsfam_tx said:


> It isn't even available here yet for the kids. Our oldest (6 yrs old) was able to get the seasonal flu mist vaccine. They didn't have the seasonal shots available for the kids under 2 so our youngest hasn't even had the seasonal this year (1 yr old). Our entire household always gets the flu vaccine and we have never had side effects from it.
> 
> Our oldest got H1N1 and was out of school for 4 days, sick for a total of 6 days. No one else in the house got it. I don't know if this means that we are immune to it since we were all exposed but didn't contract it. I am 9 months pregnant and they called me today to let me know that my OB has the H1N1 available for me if I want it. But again I don't know if I really need it since I will deliver soon and have already been exposed.
> 
> ...


If your OB has it, if I were you, I'd get it! Being pregnant puts you in the high risk catagory. It's not the flu that is so bad but the secondary infection that kills; phenmonia. Probably be the best $25 you ever spent on that Baby.

my $.02 worth
eric


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't give my 3 kids seasonal flu shots; they are 9, 10 and 12. We eat healthy, get lots of sleep, plenty of exercise and wash hands. I am of the opinion that flu vaccines weaken the immune system.

With swine flu, I am wavering and just outright unsure. On the one hand, I do believe that the body is better equipped to deal with things with no shots. However, my youngest had pneumonnia at 6 weeks of age and is suseptible to respiratory issues. I admit to thinking we may give him the swine flu shot, not mist, if we can. We have had one case at the kids school. They are pushing hand washing and have shut down the drinking fountains; asking the kids to bring in sports bottles with water instead. By the time the shots get around, I feel they most likely will not be affective anyway; it takes weeks for the shot to work and this stuff is all over the place. One woman my husband works with said that in her area, about an hour from us, there were 200 cases in the school.

Hard to know what is 'best' for our kids....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Both the science and the manufacturing process for producing the H1N1 vaccine are exactly the same as that for the seasonal flu vaccine. The only difference is which virus is the "target" pointed out for the immune system to arm itself against, so that if you do get exposed to the real virus your body can fight it off. The "target" viruses for the seasonal flu vaccine change every year based on which flu viruses have been circulating. The only reason the H1N1 vaccine is separate from the seasonal vaccine this year is that it showed up too late in the spring, after the seasonal vaccine was already in production. Fortunately the H1N1 virus was able to be 
identified fairly quickly, and using already established methods the H1N1 vaccine was able to be produced. Most likely one of the 
target viruses for next years seasonal flu vaccine will be the H1N1 virus.

For your son who is afraid of needles, the nasal spray version is a good option as long as he doesn't have a history of asthma.

FYI to Just Add Dirt - the delay in vaccine availability is not due to a government screw up. Part of the process of producing any influenza vaccine involves growing the virus in eggs. If the virus grows slowly, it takes longer to produce the vaccine. That's what happened with the H1N1 virus, it initially was growing slowly, so production was slow, and the manufacturers couldn't meet the production estimates they had given the CDC. Guess you could blame the CDC for believing the maufacturers overpromises, but not for the delay itself. Supposedly the manufacturers have figured out how to make H1N1 grow faster, so vaccine supplies should increase soon. As far as having the vaccine available before the virus is gone, the H1N1 virus never went away all summer, which is highly unusual. It's not showing any signs of leaving anytime soon, so whenever the vaccine is available in your area it will still be beneficial.

Most cases of H1N1 influenza are fairly mild, but when it's bad - it's VERY BAD! One of my co-workers' 17 year old son is in the pediatric ICU right now with H1N1. You can't predict who is going to get hit with a bad case, a lot of the cases have been previously healthy kids & teens. If a vaccine can prevent that, it's worth it in my book.

Hopping off my soap box now.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

However, my youngest had pneumonnia at 6 weeks of age and is suseptible to respiratory issues. I admit to thinking we may give him the swine flu shot, not mist, if we can. We have had one case at the kids school. They are pushing hand washing and have shut down the drinking fountains; asking the kids to bring in sports bottles with water instead. By the time the shots get around, I feel they most likely will not be affective anyway; it takes weeks for the shot to work and this stuff is all over the place. One woman my husband works with said that in her area, about an hour from us, there were 200 cases in the school.

Hard to know what is 'best' for our kids....
[/quote]
If your youngest has a history of respiratory problems including 
wheezing, then he should receive the shot & not the nasal version. 
Hand washing is definitely one your best defenses, whether you get the vaccine or not. You will get at least some protection within 
one week after getting the vaccine, and full protection within 2 
weeks. If you get exposed to the flu during that 2 week time you may get sick, but it shouldn't be as bad as it would be without getting the vaccine.


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

My children are grown up now, but I ABSOLUTELY would have had my children first in line with me the first day (Oct. 23) Kaiser had it available!!!

Yes a lot of cases are mild BUT that does NOT mean that your child's case will be mild, and as someone said when its BAD its BAD!! I have an auto immune disease and since I was diagnosed I have been getting flu shots each year and I do not get the secondary infections I was getting prior to getting the flu shots (chronic bronchitis, pneumonia, asthma, etc) so I do not believe the flu shots weaken your immune systems at all, at least thats the case for me. I honestly have not gone out in public as much as usual, just to keep my exposure to the H1N1 lessened, children in school can't do that, thus the reason vaccinations are so important.

I do not believe the H1N1 is going anywhere, in fact it has been said that it is hasn't even peaked yet, so I believe anyone who can should be vaccinated, just like they are for other infectious diseases. Just my opinion..

I don't think you should panic but I do think if your doctor is recommending it then you should do it. I realize the nasal spray is easy for those afraid of needles but I have heard several times from several different doctors that they suggest the shot. I always *used bribery for my daughter* who was afraid of needles, she used to hold onto the door jams of the doctors office (not kidding) so she always got a new toy out of the deal, it seemed to work well for me!!

Goodluck!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We researched it a lot debating safety, etc. The conclusion we got out of it was that the H1N1 shouldn't be less safe than the seasonal flu and given the risks to the young with H1N1, we would get it. Of course DD now has the immunity built up the old fashioned way due to her little bout with it a few weeks back.








We're also not going to stand in line at a flu shot clinic with hundreds of other kids since it would probably increase the odds of getting it.

Now having said that, after reading about the vaccines, we're not real excited about giving the kids standard flu vaccines and will probably not do that any more. Everything in life has risks and after looking at things we decided we'd risk seasonal flu and pass on that vaccine risk.

Decisions like this are always tough for parents. It's bad enough that kids don't come with an operating manual, but they also don't come with a repair manual either....


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Nathan said:


> We researched it a lot debating safety, etc. The conclusion we got out of it was that the H1N1 shouldn't be less safe than the seasonal flu and given the risks to the young with H1N1, we would get it. Of course DD now has the immunity built up the old fashioned way due to her little bout with it a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About this statement:
_We're also not going to stand in line at a flu shot clinic with hundreds of other kids since it would probably increase the odds of getting it.
_
If you are already sick you have no business being in line for a flu shot; they screen for this before they allow you to get a shot. 
$.02


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> Both the science and the manufacturing process for producing the H1N1 vaccine are exactly the same as that for the seasonal flu vaccine.


If what I've been reading and hearing on NPR is true, then this statement is only partially true. The seasonal flu vaccine consists of dead virus. The H1N1 vaccine contains live virus, which is why there is so much controversy.

If I get the chance, I and my family will all get the vaccine. There have been many people vaccinated by now and I haven't heard of anyone getting the flu from the vaccine.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> ...snip...
> Hopping off my soap box now.


Are you KIDDING me? Please stay ON your soapbox.

Why wouldn't we want to here your input...you are a DOCTOR!! You are more equiped to answer our questions then just about any other member (unless others are doctors).

I'm glad to hear your point of view on this topic and welcome you additional comments in the future.

...if we can take towing advice from seasoned camping vets...then why wouldn't we want to take advise from a doctor.


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe the nasal mist is live virus, but the shot is/will be dead virus. I have a friend with immune deficiency and she has to wait for the injection for that very reason.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Java Hounds said:


> I believe the nasal mist is live virus, but the shot is/will be dead virus. I have a friend with immune deficiency and she has to wait for the injection for that very reason.


So I must have heard only part of the story. But what I don't understand is how the live virus won't give one the flu? Can it not reproduce in your body, which amounts to a warm, moist growing medium?

And there has been a report, in Iowa, that the H1N1 has jumped to a domestic house cat (pet). This virus sounds like a nasty one that seems to be able to adapt and mutate - perhaps one of the "super-bugs" we've been getting warnings about over the last 5-10 years. The vaccine makes sense, but will it still protect one a month or two later, from a mutated version of the H1N1?

Just curious.

Mike


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

I will start this by saying I'm not a clinician. I am the public information officer for my hospital.

The vaccines are tested and safe. The live version seems risky because it's "live," but it's formulated in a weakened state that makes it almost impossible to transmit. Vaccines are recommended because it helps you from getting the flu and to help you from spreading it.

It's not the end of the world if you don't get it. It's the flu. In the actions speak louder than words, we've already had seasonal flu shots and are waiting for the H1N1 version to become available in our area. It is a pandemic and it would be nice if we could slow the spread.

Two web sites that may be of interest:
Centers for Disease Control
H1N1 in PA

*Key Tips Regarding Your Hospital*

If you're sick with cold or flu, don't visit your hospital. You'll spread it or catch it.
If you are under 18 or pregnant and don't need to be at the hospital, don't go. You're at higher risk.
If you have the flu, don't go to the emergency room. You belong at your doctor's office, a clinic or urgent care office. At the ER, you are only going to spread it to a larger group of people, including the doctors and nurses that should be working on broken bones, heart attacks, etc. It's only an emergency if you are having trouble breathing, have excessively high fever or are dehydrated.

And you can't wash you're hands enough!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

CAMPING FAN...thank you for your almighty wisdom...







I need input like yours and everyone elses because it either helps me relax or freak out, but helps my thinking just the same. Unfortunately ALL 3 of my kids have asthma, but the 8 year old is RIDICULOUSLY terrified of needles and I promised him that the seasonal shot he got last month was it. The fact that he'd have to receive 2 would push him over the edge.

Im also leary because if he gets the one on Nov. 17 and then has to wait a month for the second shot, is that giving him enough time to be protected? The seasonal flu shot is a blessing, especially for my children, as my oldest had pneumonia 3 years in a row and since receiving the flu shot....seems to have super powers against it now. I believe in it wholeheartedly.

I also heard that the H1N1 vaccine will actually be rolled into the seasonal flu shot by next year. Any truth to this? I truly want to believe in its' safety, but am relying on the power of numbers in those getting vaccinated to see that I'm on the right boat. If the majority of the public and medical personnel are getting it, then so will my kids.


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

"The 8 year old is RIDICULOUSLY terrified of needles and I promised him that the seasonal shot he got last month was it"

I wonder if he/they could be bribed with a video game or something fun. I saw on the news this AM that a lot of parents are dealing with this same issue.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't know about the USA but in Canada the H1N1 shot, Vaccine is not a live virus and therefore no chance of catching the Flu from the shot. It has been available to all high risk citizens, pregnant women, diabetics, athsma etc. I believe they have given it to almost 6 million people so far! I know by US standards that's not very substantial but its almost 1/5 of our population. It is to be available to the rest of the country in the next few weeks. We had a young women on our street come down with the flu on Tuesday and was dead by Wednesday at noon, most people aren't very sick at all but it seems that when they are its really bad.
I got my shot last Thursday and other than a very very sore shoulder (I think she used a Bic pen instead of a needle) i have had no ill affects.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Northern Wind said:


> I don't know about the USA but in Canada the H1N1 shot, Vaccine is not a live virus and therefore no chance of catching the Flu from the shot. It has been available to all high risk citizens, pregnant women, diabetics, athsma etc. I believe they have given it to almost 6 million people so far! I know by US standards that's not very substantial but its almost 1/5 of our population. It is to be available to the rest of the country in the next few weeks. We had a young women on our street come down with the flu on Tuesday and was dead by Wednesday at noon, most people aren't very sick at all but it seems that when they are its really bad.
> I got my shot last Thursday and other than a very very sore shoulder (I think she used a Bic pen instead of a needle) i have had no ill affects.


The Vaccine is a dead virus; the Flu Mist is a greatly weakened live virus.
I do know this from personal experience: Do not get either, if you are already sick with anything; a cold, seasonal flu, strep throat, etc., wait until you are healthy then consider getting the shot, if you can find one.
Eric


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I work in a hospital and am required to get both - and I have. Its pushing 3 weeks and I haven't had any ill effects from either shot. I am NOT a doctor, but, all I can relay to you is that I have had no ill effects. I was told that the vaccine takes up to 2 weeks before it starts to protect. It probably would have been better if they started this alot earlier.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> I work in a hospital and am required to get both - and I have. Its pushing 3 weeks and I haven't had any ill effects from either shot. I am NOT a doctor, but, all I can relay to you is that I have had no ill effects. I was told that the vaccine takes up to 2 weeks before it starts to protect. It probably would have been better if they started this alot earlier.


That's my worry about my 8 year old. He gets the first shot mid November and HOPEFULLY another mid December. So I have to pray the virus skips him until January?!?!

My oldest is getting his tomorrow at school...he thinks I'm nuts but so does half the town.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

My wife (preggo) and 3 yr old son got it about a week ago from the local school for free. Wife got shot and son got the nasal mist. Still alive and doing well.No side affects.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

My oldest got his today. He said the line to the nurse's office was huge! So....one down and two to go! God help me!

I've been joking with everyone that SWINE flu is a great name for it, since I'm going to have to wrestle my little one like a pig to get him vaccinated! Oink, oink....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> CAMPING FAN...thank you for your almighty wisdom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I make no claims to almighty wisdom







just trying to help out with what I do know. I will admit to being a bit passionate about immunizations. I've been in medicine long enough to have seen healthy young babies die from infections that are now preventable by vaccines, but weren't at the time. I don't want to see parents go through that if it can be prevented.

Your youngest won't get full protection against H1N1 until he gets the 2nd shot, but it will still be worth having him get the series. The H1N1 virus isn't showing any signs of slowing down, so he'll still be needing protection at least through March I would imagine, if not through the end of the school year as H1N1 never actually went away this last summer.

I would expect that the H1N1 virus will probably be included in next year's seasonal influenza vaccine. Every year the seasonal vaccine is formulated in late winter/early spring to target the 3 influenza viruses felt to be most likely to be circulating in that year's fall/winter influenza season. As the H1N1 virus is still going strong, and so far has not shown the typical pattern of occurring mainly in late fall to early spring, there would be every expectation that it will still be around for influenza season by next year, and would most likely be included in next year's seasonal vaccine. There wasn't time to include it in this year's seasonal vaccine, as seasonal influenza vaccine production usually starts by Feb. or March, and the H1N1 virus didn't show up until April.

I have been able to receive both the seasonal and H1N1 vaccines this year, and have had no side effects other than the expected sore arm for a day or two after a shot.


----------

